# Post Contest !!! May Giveaway



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Time to give away another fine GC Guitar Strap to a lucky member. We will keep the thread going until 8 pm est on May 7th. That should give many members a chance to get in on the action.

Rules are the same as always. A post to this thread gets you entered. Random draw of a post number will be made. Whoever made it, wins.

best of luck to all


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo hoo! I'm in! 
sdsre


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

*what the heck Rene Levesque*

You can never have enough straps...


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

sounds awesome!!!:smile:


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

IN!

(agaddadavida)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Out in the west Texas town of El Paso, I fell in love with a Mexican girl.



Well not really, but it's really pretty here.


Good luck everyone.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, I could use a strap for the new SG ....


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Out in the west Texas town of El Paso, I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Well not really, but it's really pretty here.


Brantford or El Paso???

My cheesy attempt at entering the contest.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool... could use a new strap for my sons guitar. woo hoo

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bobb said:


> Brantford or El Paso???
> 
> My cheesy attempt at entering the contest.



El Paso


I was in Juarez all day (but I'll sleep in Texas thank you)


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Whoa milkman, watch out for the swine flu.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, I never win these things! Dial me up a strap GC!!!!


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

yahoo, need a new strap for my Memphis.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I'm jes' here fer the strap.








later.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Actually, I could use a strap for the new SG ....


If I win I'll buy an SG for it........maybe, if the wife lets me.........


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Count me in!!:wave:


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I need a strap for my new Jag. :rockon2:


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

count me in too!!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope it`s okay to join... Here goes!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's that time I guess. I'm in!!


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Cheers Big Ears !!!! I'm in .


----------



## fife_flyer (Aug 27, 2008)

I might as well get in on this too


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds great, count me in as well :wave:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I desperately need a new strap sdsre

:smile:

Thanks !!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I can certainly use a new strap. I am definitely in. Thank you.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, thanks GC, I'm in


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I could use the Mexican Girl but will settle for a strap ..... 


How about this... 

Made Nogales over night
through the desert in yellow light
missing everithing I left behind
Will they see me coming ?
Do they know I'm running?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gee what a loverly bunch of coconuts... sdsre


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I like putting a strap-on!


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Drifting away in Margartaville....

I'm in!!

~Andrew


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in for a guitar strap. :smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

count me in,just need another guitar to put it on...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure, another strap is a good idea, then I can get another guitar to go with it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for doing this.

Maybe I'll get lucky.

Dave


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tag! :wave:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes please. :wave:

Shawn


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

OK,...it must be my turn...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

A Post Reply!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in. I could definitely use another guitar strap.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in!...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey I need a new strap for my CS Nocaster.:rockon2:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in...thank you!


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Count me in, thanks!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple things - Milkman; any chance you were lost in the rain in Juarez? 

(surely someone will pick up what I'm layin' down here - if not, there's atleast a couple Grateful Dead first set sub-references to keep the thread moving)


I'm down for a strap attack!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Still can use another guitar strap... count me in.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

It'd give me an excuse to get a new guitar... Actually I'd probably give it to my music teacher at school, since I already have one...

Spread the GC word regardless


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't need a strap,... but I would really like one anyway.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure, I'm in and feelin' lucky.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Cool. I'm one strap short (My wife would say one guitar too many).


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Cool
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

one can never have enough straps! Whhoooo Hooo


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I was just contemplating if there was ever a post contest where someone gave away a post?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest closes at 8 pm est tonight. Get in before then.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> I was just contemplating if there was ever a post contest where someone gave away a post?


Ha! I was expecting someone to come back with "bend over I got a post for ya!!!" kkjuw 

BTW, if I happen to get picked again.. Let it ride! i've already gotten the strap once!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, I like putting a strap-on!


So if we post more often, do we increase our chances of winning? hwopv


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Words of wisedom: If you ever sit down at a poker game and can't spot a sucker, get up!

Count me in!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ha! I was expecting someone to come back with "bend over I got a post for ya!!!" kkjuw
> 
> BTW, if I happen to get picked again.. Let it ride! i've already gotten the strap once!!


don't like getting strapped more than once? kkjuw


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Am I in under the wire? :smile:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Out in the west Texas town of El Paso, I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Milkman, 

Be ready for the 3rd degree when you return to Canada. I work in Michigan and Canada Customs is now asking returning Canadians if they have recently visited Texas, New Mexico, California or Mexico. I expect you will be sent to Secondary if you say "yes".  Good luck!

bd


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Tick tock tick tock put another post up before out runs the clock.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm all ears!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Are we allowed more than one post? Oops! I just did. kqoct


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

jimsz said:


> Are we allowed more than one post? Oops! I just did. kqoct


Yep more than one for sure


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

More posts, more chances to win. Contest closes in less than an hour


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm a lumber jack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day. :rockon2:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

More post more chances.......I like.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well,one more
kkjuw


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

As per Dr. Frederick Chilton from The Silence of the Lambs: 
_
"Do not touch the glass. Do not approach the glass. You pass him nothing but soft paper - no pencils or pens. No staples or paperclips in his paper. Use the sliding food carrier, no exceptions. If he attempts to pass you anything - including a fine Guitars Canada guitar strap, do not accept it. Do you understand me?"_


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The straps I have are just plain black leather. This would be snazzier!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

In ten minutes is the tolling of the bell.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ripper said:


> one can never have enough straps! Whhoooo Hooo



Strap on, strap off ... the strapper.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Last one! ....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Click here for the winning post !!! Congrats and contact me via PM with your name and shipping address.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And now he's keeperofthestrap.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Click here for the winning post !!! Congrats and contact me via PM with your name and shipping address.



kqoct:bow:sdsre

Me, struck speechless!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats, Keeper!...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> :
> 
> Me, struck speechless!! THANK YOU!!


Congrats Keeps! Now doesn't THAT make you feel better about your cholesteral???? :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All hail keeperofthegood!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations Keeper.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats Keep, they're great straps (one on my shoulder now...)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Did you get your strap this week?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did you get your strap this week?



Shhh 

I PM YOU! 

XD Beating me to my puch! LMAO


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Did you get your strap this week?


No, I didn't. Can you send it? M'kay, thx!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dumb question on my part. Might cost me a few more.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> No, I didn't. Can you send it? M'kay, thx!


+1 for making me laugh! :rockon2:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey, forgot to say congrats Keeper.......they are nice straps.......cheers
Gerry


----------

